# Old RockShox Mag 21 - rebuild kits?



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

I just picked up an old Mag 21 off eBay for my 1993 Trek 930 and installed it last night. First impression: I'm going back to rigid. This thing sucks. Can't handle my 220 lb weight, and 'sticks' like the fork tubes are covered in glue. I wasn't expecting the world from this fork, but come on! Sticking in the compressed position just gives me a heavier rigid.

Once the initial anger, disappointment,and frustration wore off, I thought "well, you should really give it a chance before chucking this POS". So, I'd like to try and get this thing workable again. Are there any rebuild kits available that include new seals, etc?

Am I watsing my time?

Ian


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

It is possible to rebuild and tune them to your weight, but it does take a certain degree of experience and some special tools...in addition to some valving etc...

Not impossible, but probably better left to someone a little more experienced.


----------



## SLIMBOY (Oct 16, 2005)

seals are available here
http://www.enduroforkseals.com./


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

*220lbs and a Mag 21?*



SLIMBOY said:


> seals are available here
> http://www.enduroforkseals.com./


I weigh 150lbs and that fork felt noodly to me. While it should not feel like it is covered with glue, stiction was definately an issue with those things.

Brian


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

hallin222 said:


> I just picked up an old Mag 21 off eBay for my 1993 Trek 930 and installed it last night. First impression: I'm going back to rigid. This thing sucks. Can't handle my 220 lb weight, and 'sticks' like the fork tubes are covered in glue. I wasn't expecting the world from this fork, but come on! Sticking in the compressed position just gives me a heavier rigid.
> 
> Once the initial anger, disappointment,and frustration wore off, I thought "well, you should really give it a chance before chucking this POS". So, I'd like to try and get this thing workable again. Are there any rebuild kits available that include new seals, etc?
> 
> ...


I have a Mag 21 that does the same thing, sticks in the compressed position now and then and then releases after a few bounces, whats up with that?


----------



## rcharrette (Dec 14, 2005)

*Hippy Tech Suspension*

You can also send it to HippyTech. They are located in Idaho and specialize in rebuilding old RockShox. They are not the fastest when it comes to turn around time but they should be able to get the job done for you.(208)724-8949


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

Ah, f*ck it. That sounds like too much work for a lazy a$$ like me afterall. Anyboby want this thing? I've got like $25 invested. I'll also trade for a lightweight bar, stem, or seatpost for my Kona or the Wife's IronHorse. Any takers?

I'll be switching back to full rigid tonight. That old Girvin FlexStem will have to be enough. Hell, I'm just gonna put some semi slicks on this bike and call it my road machine.

Ian


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

The mags really aren't all that bad, but I will admit the stock setup from the factory sucks - 46mm of travel and waaayy overdamped. They need a slight revalving, the 60mm kit, and at least 2.5 weight oil to wake them up.

After a little bit of tweaking, I'm running a mag 21 on my SS, and I'm pleased with the performance. I might even say something crazy, like the mags performance is on par with any 60mm travel fork out there. Of course, I've been tinkering with these things for the past 12 years.

edit: I wouldn't give up on the mag just yet. Here's a .pdf of the factory service manual:

http://www.enduroforkseals.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/magservice.pdf

I'd try an oil change with the lightest weight you can find, and use the downhill setup data on the last pages of the manual.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Freaky thing is, I have a full rebuild kit, seals, bushings, everything, I was gonna put it on ebay this weekend. Should I still do that? Good luck!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

rcharrette said:


> You can also send it to HippyTech. They are located in Idaho and specialize in rebuilding old RockShox. They are not the fastest when it comes to turn around time but they should be able to get the job done for you.(208)724-8949


I had a custom SID built by Jerry before he got popular and so busy.

Great guy and great service.

I've railed my SID for....4 years with not a single issue.

I have no doubt he can do the same for the Mag's.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Freaky thing is, I have a full rebuild kit, seals, bushings, everything, I was gonna put it on ebay this weekend. Should I still do that? Good luck!


If the price was right, I'd rebuild my daughter's fork. Email me.


----------



## kuna (Feb 25, 2005)

I had Jerry recently rebuild my Mag 20's for my Fat Chance (which is now finished! photos soon!) . They look brand new, painted to match frame. They are very nice, better then the Judy ever was. He lives in town, so works out nice. I have seen the forks waiting to be done and they still get alot of Mag's in to work on. Pretty cool shop, has a display wall with every Rock Shox ever built. Just be patient for turn around, and this is the time of year to send in, spring and summer is very busy.


----------



## hallin222 (Oct 13, 2005)

kuna said:


> I had Jerry recently rebuild my Mag 20's for my Fat Chance (which is now finished! photos soon!) . They look brand new, painted to match frame. They are very nice, better then the Judy ever was. He lives in town, so works out nice. I have seen the forks waiting to be done and they still get alot of Mag's in to work on. Pretty cool shop, has a display wall with every Rock Shox ever built. Just be patient for turn around, and this is the time of year to send in, spring and summer is very busy.


Who's Jerry? Got contact info? And how much for that kind of overhaul?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

kuna said:


> They are very nice, better then the Judy ever was.


I totally agree. I blew up three Judy forks between '95 and '97. Either the damper would blow or the MCUs would go flat. Nothing but garbage. I went back to my Mag 21 until I was able to get ahold of a Marzocchi Z2.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hallin222 said:


> Who's Jerry? Got contact info? And how much for that kind of overhaul?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ian


Jerry Vanderpool is an ex-Rock Shox employee and the founder/owner of Hippietech Suspension.

Awful website...but all the info you need is there:
http://www.hippiesuspension.com/hippietechsuspension/


----------



## Beau (Dec 31, 2003)

Maybe these can help! : )

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7213964340


----------

